# sounddeading the doors



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

well i am finally going to get some sounddeading for my doors (edeadv1se) and i was wondering how hard will it be to deading both parts of the door skin a b14. i can't remember exactly what it looked like without the door panels and the watersheild but i am guessing there are big enough holes to just slide the edead through to get to the inner door skin. basically i'm asking is seperating the door skins anywhere near necissary to do this?


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

the only hole i can think of thats large enough to fit your hand through would be the speaker hole.


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Hmm, you want to do as much as possible. Do the inner door, the outer door, and the plastic paneling. I wouldnt trust eD deadener though, doenst stick. I have Raam Mat and it works beautifully. 

www.raamaudio.com


----------



## wes (Apr 30, 2002)

What do you mean the door skin? Anyway there is a hold the size of TEXAS to get to the inner door, just remove the plastic cover and the bolt on brace that goes accross the opening and your in there like swim wear!


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Here is what my Chevy Silverado door panel looks like:
Pic #1: inner most door panel with Raam Mat 60, its hard to see but you can see the "foil shine" if you look closely









Pic #2: here you can see I did my outter panel. Then I did my actualy plastic door panel as well:









Pic #3: Here is when I did my floor pan. The back wall has it as well, but I have Ensolite closed cell foam on top of it for the ultimate in sound proofing.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

from what i heard u just need to put a heatgun to it and warm it up. that shit is 70mils thick and only a 1.50 a sqft minus the forum discount. i couldn't pass that up. i already have the plastic part of the 2 front doors covered in edead v.3 (smurf blue paste) and i'll probally get a couple of cans of cascade audio quite kote to do the rest of the plastic interior panels later. whats best to clean the metal with, greased lightning, acetone or what?


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

The Arizona sun is enough to warm up the matting. Just enough to make if slightly flexible. It doesnt need to be hot enough to cook eggs. 

Raam Mat 60BXT $89/62.5 ft = $1.42 ft2


Just to let you know, its even posted on eDs website it states that the paint on deadener does not stick well to plastic. Good luck with that holding.

I find that acetone works the best because it does not leave any type of mineral spirit haze after wiping down. I usually wash the area with warm water and dry it off, then do 2x acetone wipe down to get all crap off. Once the metal is "squeeky" then its clean.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

i've got edead v1 on my doors (inner and outer) and the funny thing is, it sticks just fine. eDead, just like all deadeners cant be applied in the cold, and no deadener will stick if the surface isnt clean. Thats heresay


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Punkrocka436 said:


> i've got edead v1 on my doors (inner and outer) and the funny thing is, it sticks just fine. eDead, just like all deadeners cant be applied in the cold, and no deadener will stick if the surface isnt clean. Thats heresay


The matte yes, but not the spray on liquid type.


----------



## pete? (Jul 6, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> The matte yes, but not the spray on liquid type.


that would completly depend on how you prep the surface. if it was sprayed onto nicly smooth plastic and it alittle dirty then no, it wont. not if you take a green scotch bright pad to it, clean it with some paint thinner, then spray a thin layer of adheasion promotor <if even needed) it will stick like anything else would.



Azgrower said:


> I wouldnt trust eD deadener though, doenst stick. I have Raam Mat and it works beautifully.


this leads us to beleve you are talking about the mate too  and from what i have read/heard from forum members that is a false statement.


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

the liquid is meant to be applied to metal, not plastic. Ben Milne himself will tell you that


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Azgrower said:


> Just to let you know, its even posted on eDs website it states that the paint on deadener does not stick well to plastic. Good luck with that holding.


Hmm this statement is pretty much self explanatory, but oh well, to each his own. Anywho I really couldnt give a crap about Elemental Designs or Ben for that matter. His customer service is less than average, his entire philosophy about a warranty on his products is complete sh!te, so he will never see my business again. 
BTW...Image Dynamics builds their subs and Avionixx builds their amps, so what kind of company are they that they just sell "rebagded" equipment as their own?


----------



## Punkrocka436 (Jul 8, 2003)

again, heresay. Name me 10 companies that build ALL of their stuff in house. Can you? Why is his philosophy about warranties shit? How many other companies can you name me that give out a transferrable warranty? How many other companies out there dont bother with advertising their products so they can sell it cheaper?

Their customer service is actually really good. They had their problems in the past, and unfortunately some people are too thick headed to let a company redeem themselves, and rumors and heresay are spread around.

my eD 6500's (old style) are re-badged CDT HD series (same mid, same Satnet 560, slightly different tweeter). The old style HD series went for 450 dollars....i paid 250 for my edi's when they came out. So, 200 dollars less, and they are just re-badged? Why is that bad? Enlighten me please


----------



## Azgrower (Oct 1, 2004)

Okay, fully built in house quality subs (now these may use foreign parts to an extent, but fully built in house). Oh and a matter of fact, most of these companies are not mainstream, so they are able to offer lower pricing due to this fact. 

Image Dynamics
Soundsplinter
Ascendant Audio
Adire
Diamond Audio
Crystal Mobile
Treo
Ground Zero
DLS
Digital Designs


Along the lines of getting burned by eD, 2 years ago I did. Maybe, just maybe he (Ben Milne to be exact) may have changed because his company was going to chit, BUT I am not gonna do business with him again. You ever heard the saying "Burn me once...shame on you, burn me twice...shame on me"? Well I will never let it happen again. It was along the lines of him not wanting to warranty an amp that he stated would be warrantied. To make a long story short, my cousin and I both bought some amps from him that were used at a show for a few burps, and he wanted to sell them. Well we bought them from him via the internet, and even though they were used, he said not to worry that he would fully warranty them as if they were brand new in the box. Needles to say one fried up 2 hours after we installed it....and he didnt want to fix it or return our money. The problem was not an install issue either. 

Not trying to pick a fight, just stating my opinion and my side o' da story...so I must ask you, "Feel enlightened yet?"


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

isn't the O and sadly missed A series TC sounds based drivers. and having image dynamics make your subs still isn't abad thing even if it is true. same goes for the avionixx amps the only thing is all the flip floping they did. first they were supposed to release the nine.1 but before it came out they where having problems of them getting shipped so they started selling the avionixx line then they axed selling those amps to re release the nine.x series in a "back for the first time" manner. any the nine.x series are still really good underrated amps. when i ordered the edead v.3 i ordered it on a friday/saturday and i got my ish that wednesday. also i said i was putting CASCADE AUDIO quite Kote on the doors not more edead v.3. I'll see how well it sticks when i pull off the door panel. thats very stupid for the liquid deadiner not to stick to stick to plastic. isn't that the best use for the liquid deadiners? other than small nooks and crannies you can get mat on just about any metal part since due to mass production reason you wout find that many completely odd shapes/tight curves ect like the way the plastic can be shaped.


----------



## superfro86 (May 15, 2002)

i got it and it sticks just fine with no warming or anything. i'm not even using a roller. i just used a triangle shaped piece of mdf i had leftover when i built my idmax box


----------

